# IPOD installs



## GIL-T-I (Aug 1, 2002)

Im thinking of installing my IPOD in my car but would like to see some sweet IPOD installs? Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: IPOD installs (GIL-T-I)*

You could buy this for starters.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1813091 
Bump b/c i want to know too.
..also, if anybody can tell me about these new alpine head units that allow you o play and charge your ipod through the headunit.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: IPOD installs (GIL-T-I)*

i know someone will say it. search is your friend, but anyway here you go. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1767769


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: IPOD installs (punisher89)*

installed one about 2 weeks ago. it works really great from what i see. you can literally search your ipod tunes from the Alpine's head unit.


----------



## MyblackVR6gti (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: IPOD installs (bkmgicgli)*

I just received my Alpine HU and iPod interface from crutchfield yesterday.. as soon as my GTi returns from the shop I'll be hooking it up just need to figure out a suitable place to mount the interface.. anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: IPOD installs (MyblackVR6gti)*

Being that I'm not really into car audio and I don't plan on spending a huge ammount of money on my setup. 
_edit_ I just read a bunch of stuff from Alpine's website, from what I understand i have to buy the interface box seperately for about $100 and I'd have to buy a head unit. Is this correct??


_Modified by punisher89 at 12:39 AM 2-6-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: IPOD installs (GIL-T-I)*

I have tihs for your car.
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: IPOD installs (GIL-T-I)*

I'm not sure how "sweet" my install is but here goes:


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: IPOD installs (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I have tihs for your car.
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html









Judging by the picture and the description I'd guess that was directed to me and my 98??
I wouldn't mind keeping my stock head unit and running something like that off it but 1. The bass button on my head unit don't work which makes EVERYTHING sound like crap. 2. I have no idea where my CD changer plug is (or if I have one) and 3. I just got a really good deal on an Alpine head unit (CDA-9825) that can be used with the iPod interface thing so I'll just go that route. Thanks.


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: IPOD installs (punisher89)*

I did this:
















Drilled a hole into a blank button on the dash, ran a direct connection from the Blaupunkt's Aux-in port to a regular stereo jack and voila! Instant iPod goodness through the Monsoon speakers!








Now only if I could do the same thing with the A4....


----------

